# Von Der Haus Fisher



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has any experience/opinions on this breeder. Von Der Haus Fisher at http://fishershepherds.com/
I read through the guarantee, and the only item that I questioned was that... _ "the pups hips must be x-rayed before 1 year of age..."_
From what I have read, on this forum and in books, it was better to wait until the dog was 2 years of age, to determine if dysplasia was present.
Any information is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We ask for prelims before 13 months and finals by 26 months. 

Is the breeder asking for finals evals ("a" stamp) by that age? Or it is based on OFA prelims?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

well I had to go read it. As it doesn't state anything about official certified results at 2 yrs old, so it looks like they're going strictly off prelims which can change from time the xray was taken to when old enough to certify. I changed mine years ago to require prelims by 12 months old, but still have 2 yr for certification. I just don't want any surprises later. I would rather know if dog is severely dysplastic, prelim fair, etc. I know other breeders that have had fairs at 10 months then at 2 yrs be dysplastic. Some have come back ofa good. 

So even though official certification can't be done until 2, and prelims allow you to see what they look like at that time, I still don't like the fact they're only going off of prelims. 

there is even some well known breeders that is only doing 12 months like the one above which surprised me.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Sue, it's based strictly on prelims. nothing about finals at 2


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Many breeders these daya are requireing the hips to be done at 12 months and sent to OFA for a Pre-limb evaluation. Then again at 24 + moths for an "official" OFA eval. 

ETA: Beaten to the reply yet AGAIN!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I also noticed there aren't any titles on the dogs. I mean I'm not a pro, and I may have missed it, but I wouldn't buy from untitled parents.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification between the prelim xrays at 12 mos and xrays done at 24 mos, for certification. Would there be any benefit, for this breeder, to only go by the prelim. xrays vs. xrays done at 2 yrs. old? I guess I am not understanding why they wouldn't want to guarantee the dog at 2 yrs. of age also? It seems like a lot could happen between the first and second set of xrays.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You're right, there can be. By requiring at 12 months, they're going off of something subjective. Could be ofa prelim fair at 12 months, they're off the hook if it certifies dysplastic at 2. 

I'd keep looking.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WYou're right, there can be. By requiring at 12 months, they're going off of something subjective. Could be ofa prelim fair at 12 months, they're off the hook if it certifies dysplastic at 2.


That is kinda what I thought, and seems shady.











> Originally Posted By: Angela_W I'd keep looking.


Yes, I will be. Thank you!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

sent you a pm 

one of the dogs is listed as a working k9, never seen one so fat! I don't honestly see how it can work.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wone of the dogs is listed as a working k9, never seen one so fat! I don't honestly see how it can work.


I thought the same thing. To me he looks kinds "different" in build too.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

although its not on the actual contract - their introduction does say that they guarantee hips to pass OFA by the age of 2.









two things that turned me off just from reading the intro is "we are not a puppy mill" & i believe its bad form and insulting to the excellent breeders that are out there, to call american lines "either fear biters or too aggressive"

aside from "working k-9" being the name of the other website (which also has a pomeranian) - did you guys see another indication that the dog actually IS a working k-9. i agree, he looks out of shape, but i do not believe he's a working dog. by "certified k-9" it wouldnt necessarily mean he's ever worked right?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

certifications, at least here in Florida, are done yearly. If dog doesn't pass, or doesn't do it, certification lapses, no longer certified and the dog only has 2 chances to pass


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

You guys are going to laugh at me, but even if I knew nothing else about this breeder, the horrible German in their kennel name would have me looking elsewhere.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WYou're right, there can be. By requiring at 12 months, they're going off of something subjective. Could be ofa prelim fair at 12 months, they're off the hook if it certifies dysplastic at 2.
> 
> I'd keep looking.


Here's their explanation for the 1 year thing

Ok it's set up so I can't copy and paste it - but they say that genetic dysplasia will show by a year and anything after that is "often environmentally produced" and then a bunch of other stuff.

The Certified D-9 looks like certification happened in 2004


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

BS


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> Ok it's set up so I can't copy and paste it - but they say that genetic dysplasia will show by a year and anything after that is "often environmentally produced" and then a bunch of other stuff.












my apologies of screen captures are not allowed. this portion of their contract also confused me. these things can aggravate HD and possibly contribute to other growth/joint/development issues, but _cause_ it?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Ok I know for a fact no. I had one male, prelimed at 10 months old as ofa fair. Sold him at 16 months to PD, wk later he came back, was limping. Took him back to my vet, did new xrays, compared to the ones just 6 months before. mildly dysplastic, neutered and rehomed. Now, that is a 6 month time frame, nothing had changed diet wise, exercise wise, etc. he was only in hard training 1 wk. his other brother and sisters that were xrayed were fine.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianYou guys are going to laugh at me, but even if I knew nothing else about this breeder, the horrible German in their kennel name would have me looking elsewhere.


Am I correct that it translates to "from that live fisher"? I don't know German so I have to use the online translator, but that's what it said.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: shepherdmom12
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: HistorianYou guys are going to laugh at me, but even if I knew nothing else about this breeder, the horrible German in their kennel name would have me looking elsewhere.
> ...


"Haus" means "House".


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Historian is right... How the heck can you name your <span style="color: #CC0000">GERMAN</span> shepherd kennel with such bad grammar? Can you say







? 
The correct form would have been vom Haus. Now I hope I'm not messing it up, too!


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie, I have been to this kennel and have seen a few of the dogs first hand and they are very nice dogs. I know a few people who have her dogs and they have nothing but nice things to say about Lynn and her kennel and dogs. Two owners that I know of are working their dogs in schutzhund and the dogs are showing great drives and working ability. These are people who will get rid of a dog if it doesnt show great working ability right off the bat. One of these people owns a working dog club and is a repeat customer to Lynn.
Not sure if you are looking for a strong working dog or just a family pet. Of course its up to you but dont discard a breeder by the website alone since some dont update the information on a regular basis for whatever reason. You can always email a breeder and ask your own questions about titles and the dogs. Lynn is honest about her breeding program. Just my two cents. Good luck in your search.
By the way, where are you located? Im north of Dayton myself. You can pm me if you dont mind telling me where you are, that is.


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

I almost forgot to say that a well known and respected breeder was going to breed her well known stud dog to one of Lynns females but unfortunate circumstances came up(transportation issues) and the breeding never took place. This breeder is very choosy about who she breeds her stud dogs to so IMO I would say that would be an indication that Lynn has some nice dogs.


----------



## wolfette1961 (Jul 4, 2008)

hi i have personal experience with this breeder she is very nice lady..right there when ever i have a question...i have a pet from her might do some other things but she is fixed and a schutzhund club is just to far from me to do as i dont drive.i have seen several of her off spring which are titled in schutzhund...the parents are able to do it as they do produce offspring that can and do ...i agree the best thing to do is email her and if your close enough go visit ..her dog areas are very nice and maintained kept clean puppies are kept clean and in an inside building so they are not exposed to bad weather ...and yes i would buy another dog from her as far as that goes i would buy all my future dogs from her she does know her stuff ....


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

gsdmomOH & wolfette-thanks for the replies, and info about them.


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

I have had dealings with Lynn, for about 5 years now. I find her to be a VERY honest woman! She and I came in contact because of one of her dogs, who was sent to someone I knew to train for SchH. I am not at liberty to tell Lynn's story about the dog (moot now), but I can say, this woman would move Heaven and earth for her dogs. She and I have emailed and had numerous phone calls over the past five years. She is very straight forward, no bull, tells it like it is, and expects the same.


----------

